# Always wondered why my cups were covered in spatter from the naked PF



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

.. and now I know. Big thanks to Kman 10 for passing me forward the PF pressure gauge - my HX machine was running at over 13 bar!

Now set to around 7 and a lovely clean cup, and taste is very different - cant believe its the same bean!

Big thanks to the forum.. now to do the same on the gaggia at home!

James


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Which machine? My cherub runs pretty high, at around 12 bar but I understand that's how it should run.


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

an old Magister MS40 .. the machine no ones heard of! (but is a lot like a rancilio)


----------

